# Nitro crown tls boots(HELP)



## Love2board33 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I am so indecisive about the 2011 Nitro Crown TLS Women's boots. I really like the way the boots look and I know that Nitro makes good stuff but I cannot figure out if I want to risk it and get them on dogfunk. There aren't a lot of reviews on this boot so I don't have much to read about them. Does anyone know of a review site? I tried on boots the other day at a store I usually get my gear from, and every boot I tried on was very different which makes it difficult for me to make a purchase online. On the other hand, the boots are on sale for 99.98 so I know it's a good deal. Has anyone ever had these boots/tried them on/ or have used them for a season? PLEASE help meeeeeeeeee.Thanks


----------



## Eimi (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi,

Did you end up getting the Nitro Cown boots? How were they?

Has anyone got Nitro Crown boots, 2015 or 2016 model? Are they any good? I tried then on in the shop today and they felt really comfortable. I just wanted to read some reviews before I buy them but so far haven't found many.


----------

